# MOPS salt sale!



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone that's been holding out for a deal, here it is! MOPS has their "Stupid Salt Sale" on again. $35 a bucket for Instant Ocean, $45 for Reef Crystals. Last time they were able to do the boxes for a great price, too, don't know if that's happening again. I'll post again when I find out, or if anyone else knows, share!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

YaY! Boxes are the same price for anyone able to pick up at the warehouse!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've always wondered where the warehouse is?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hamilton. East mountain, not far off the Red Hill parkway...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

its just a little door at the back of a warehouse, i did a few laps around the area before i figured it out


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone know if it's possible to call them and pickup other stuff instead of mail order?
Also, I'll be heading there to pickup some salt if anyone else is interested.


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

How much for 200gal RC??


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

$ forty five spelled out makes for a long enough message 


endlessblue said:


> How much for 200gal RC??


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

They allow pickup of any in stock items...


altcharacter said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to call them and pickup other stuff instead of mail order?
> Also, I'll be heading there to pickup some salt if anyone else is interested.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just FYI, Last year I tried to work something out for picking up for folks further away but the only way I could work it was if I paid for it and collected from people, which I couldn't afford. Folks cannot place the order and pay online and have you pickup. Too much risk for mops that way, since they're not in control of distribution.

Lol, sorry, haven't figured out multiquote on tapatalk on the iPad yet 



altcharacter said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to call them and pickup other stuff instead of mail order?
> Also, I'll be heading there to pickup some salt if anyone else is interested.


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

carmenh said:


> $ forty five spelled out makes for a long enough message


I think it's $45 for 160gal buckets not
Box


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The box is the same, for pickup only. These guys are THAT awesome! 


endlessblue said:


> I think it's $45 for 160gal buckets not
> Box


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Yup that's right !! $45 for 200 gal RC I ordered 5 today!!


----------



## Cox82 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd love a bucket of the reef crystals... will they mail them? How long is the sale? I might be able to send a friend next week.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know about shipping, but the sale is on through boxing day...


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Picked up my 9 boxes today!! Glen is a real cool guy!!


----------

